# <?mso-application> hinzufügen



## Hombre (14. Feb 2007)

Hallo

Wie bekomme ich es hin das die Xml Datei automatisch von Word geöffnet wird?
Ich denke die Zeile muss mit hinzugefügt werden:

```
<?mso-aplication progid="ord.Document">
```
Aber wie??

Ich verwende den DOM Parser.
Ein Element oder Attribute ist es ja nicht, mehr ne Dateieigenschaft.

danke im voraus

mfg
Hombre


----------



## Hombre (14. Feb 2007)

Ok Problem gelöst:

mit:

```
private void openWithWord()
{				
this.getDocument().insertBefore(this.getDocument().createProcessingInstruction("mso-application", "progid=\"Word.Document\""),this.getDocument().getParentNode());
}
```

Das .Net Forum hat geholfen  ???:L 

mfg
Hombre


----------



## DP (14. Feb 2007)

was ist denn "this"?


----------



## Hombre (16. Feb 2007)

this ist ein Document Objekt.


```
import org.w3c.dom.Document;

Document doc;
```

schönen Tag noch


----------

